# Ready to go



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy ready to visit some people in need of a smile and a few licks. On top of all we do together this is the most rewarding. No ribbon or title can compare to what he does for people in need.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Ozzy, I love you!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a great dog! Ozzy, you're a prize!


----------



## BBill (Dec 29, 2017)

Love those dark eyes!!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I'm in NEED of some Ozzie Love! When are you guys coming??? :grin2:


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks all. Ozzy is just amazing and always ready to say hi. The only problem he has is he can’t control his licker.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When one takes their dog out in public to give smiles to those in need, they need a dog that is under control, and training, particularly around a variety of people and dogs, provides that kind of socialization. 

Lots of people who get ribbons and titles, also use their dogs for therapy work or other types of community service, like letting children read to them in a library. 99% of the time the dog is a pet and does pet stuff. 

The tone of your post, sounds like you are defensive about the fact that your dog does not have a title or ribbons, and that you think dogs that do have titles and ribbons spend tons of time in that pursuit. Nothing can be further than the truth. You can title your dog in a weekend. The classes you can take (or not) are simple household obedience classes that teach a dog what he needs to know to be safe in the situations you describe. 

Back when I was titling dogs, I went to class once a week with them for one or two sets of classes (six week sessions). I rarely did anything outside of class. I might have taken them for a walk once a month and did a few of the signs while on the walk. Even when I titled 6 dogs one year, I only went to 5 or 6 shows. It's not like we gas up the RV every weekend and head out to shows. 

Some people do. Some people have immense fun doing agility or really anything with their dogs. Some of these people are those that let their dogs be read to by children with reading problems in libraries. Some of them take them to nursing homes and such. Some visit people who are in group homes. Some take them to hospitals. And showing on the weekend is like a treat for both the owner and the dog. 

One does not need titles to put some sunshine into the lives of others. 
Having titles and ribbons does not preclude one from putting sunshine into the lives of others.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I can only imagine how rewarding working with Ozzy must be! I know how rewarding my dogs have been to me just being family pets, my grandchildren get excited to see moo and always ask about him! I know one therapy dog here that really made such an impression on the people he visited, his owner was so sweet, she even hosted a couple of picnics at her home for the adult day center they visited and believe me that was a big event for them! Dogs really do leave paw prints on our souls!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Seltzer, your post is proof that most people like you read a post and make accusations that are not true.
Ozzy is my OB competition dog, dock diving and working towards his PCD and CDX, he earned his CD, CGC, TD, CGCU HIT and many ribbons and first places in Dock Diving all in 20months.

All that we do together Therapy work is the most rewarding, hence why I said what I said in regards to ribbons and titles. 

Hope you learned by your comments to never assume until you know the truth. Oh, Ozzy has even more ribbons and a trophy after this pic was taken. 

Have a great day.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Seltzer, your post is proof that most people like you read a post and make accusations that are not true.
> Ozzy is my OB competition dog, dock diving and working towards his PCD and CDX, he earned his CD, CGC, TD, CGCU HIT and many ribbons and first places in Dock Diving all in 20months.
> 
> All that we do together Therapy work is the most rewarding, hence why I said what I said in regards to ribbons and titles.
> ...


It sounded like you were putting down folks that get ribbons and titles and I was just making the point, which you so wonderfully illustrated, that folks who go after ribbons and titles are often the same folks that do the other stuff with their dogs. 

Most folks that put down folks that get ribbons and titles do it because they have not gone down that road. 

Since that was obviously not your situation at all, I am sorry for assuming that. If people feel intimidated by the process of showing with their dogs, I wanted to try to diffuse some of the misnomers about canine sports. It's not all that hard, not terribly time consuming or even all that expensive. Taking time out of your busy schedule to put smiles on the faces of others, well, that is admirable, and, in hindsight, I can see how much more rewarding it feels as opposed to bringing home ribbons for having a great time with your dog.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you for that. I am also sorry because I could have chosen my words differently to explain what I really meant.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

A lot of people here misinterpret what one is saying especially in a form of text. I am guilty of that myself but do try to read a post a few times and try to respond appropriately. 
Seltzer apologized and that good for me.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I deleted some content that added nothing to the topic. Please, back on topic. 


@MineAreWorkingline, please feel free to ask the question I deleted in a new thread. 



Thank you,



ADMIN Lisa


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don’t usually get involved in board squabbles but I’m very concerned that this thread blew up due to a misunderstanding by Selzer which she has apologized for. She was then incorrectly criticized by someone who really had no need to so, and now suddenly it’s MAWL’s fault? I’m surprised at the criticism over the reporting function. It’s there for a very good reason. Selzer has said she doesn’t use it but even if she had, why is that a problem? If the report function should not be used, then why is it there? The mods have even said they like to get reports because they alert them to problems they haven’t seen yet.


They aren't saying don't use it. Frisco is saying that someone is reporting to him what members are "notorious" for reporting and why they report. I want to know where he is getting that knowledge. Sometimes it can be quite obvious from a thread's content who most likely is reporting and why but at other times it is not so clear. 

I want to know if the reporting process is anonymous or if the mods are free to divulge that information. I understand that sometimes to address an issue that obvious parties may be discussed as an effective and efficient manner of remediation of an issue, but where is the line drawn?


----------

